# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  أمريكي يقتل ابنته الصغيرة حتى يشاهد مباراة كرة قدم دون ازعاج

## مشتت بشوالات

أقدم رجل أمريكي على قتل ابنته الصغيرة حتى يتمكن من مشاهدة مباراة أمريكا وغانا ضمن بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في جنوب أفريقيا ، بهدوء وبدون إزعاج.

وذكرت صحيفة "ذا مونيتور" الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء عن الأب/27 عاما/ المنحدر من تكساس اعترف للشرطة بأنه ضرب ابنته /عامان/ مرتين على صدرها لأنها لم تتوقف عن الصراخ أثناء المباراة.

وعندما توقفت الطفلة عن التنفس حاول الأب انعاش قلبها ولكن دون جدوى.

ووفقا لتقرير الشرطة فقد وضع الأب مسمارا في فم ابنته حتى يبدو الأمر وكأنه حادث تسبب في وفاة الصغيرة.

وعندما عادت الأم إلى المنزل وجدت ابنتها وهي فاقدة للوعي وجسدها بارد وشاحب اللون.

وأظهر تقرير تشريح الجثة أن الصغيرة تعرضت لكسر في أربعة ضلوع.

----------


## Rahma Queen

يالله وين قلبه هاد
يعني هيك انبسط
راح عليه كل الدوري هيك

الله يجيرنا من هيك ناس
واله بدي اعيط عليها :Eh S(16): 
الله يرحمها
.
مشكور مشتت

----------

